# How long should a 5 day old be nursing



## Pogo0685 (Nov 14, 2008)

My 5 day old only nurses for between 5 and 15 min on one breast per feeding, and then I cant get him to latch again. Is this ok? I am getting a lot of wet diapers. I start him on the breast, he feeds for a few then I burp him, then feed him, then try to get him "rustled" again and sometimes he eats again, most the time not. But I am feeding every 1 to 2 hours mostly every hour during the day though. (so far, well see what the future holds) I am just wondering if this sounds like its enough, or like its a good feeding base for him, mostly I guess I just need some input I am a new mom and just not sure... Thank you in advance to anyone who replies.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds good to me!










-Angela


----------



## Chinese Pistache (May 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Sounds good to me!










-Angela

Ditto. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

As long as he was full term, I don't think there is a problem.

Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## stacyann21 (Oct 21, 2006)

Whenever he wants to


----------



## kalirush (Jun 14, 2005)

Yup. My kids are pretty efficient on the boob. I was worried, too, when my first would only nurse for 10 minutes at a time. But then I discovered that she could fully drain an engorged breast in that 10 minutes!

BF babies will nurse as long and how often they need to, if you let them. And your baby sounds totally normal.


----------



## Pogo0685 (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you everyone! I just worry I guess, I haven't felt like i have gotten engorged yet, though i know my milk has come in, and i have not had any nipple problems at all, the lactation lady at the hospital said i had a great latch going, I was sore for the first few days but that's all really. But I think he is doing good and that he is getting enough milk.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Enough diapers = enough milk! Kellymom has a great chart: http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/enough-milk.html

Congrats! (No engorgement is really common for a 2nd baby.)


----------

